# Hazael III FR107



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

I was down the tip the other week and found a herring (aluminium) tin with Hazael III FR107 stamped into the metal. Her call sign was MBJC and in 1950 was owned by William Reid, Fraserburgh. Does anyone have any info on Hazael III, builder and how did she end her days? When did they start using tins? I remember them in the 60s, six of them to the cran, easier to carry than the 7 stone wooden boxes, four to the cran. I used to have plastic herring tin belonging to the Peterhead Trident, but after years of being in the sun it cracked like an egg and has now gone.


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

She was lastly owned by my uncle Davie Tait who bought the Fr Shepherd Lad after was run down and sank at the pier up at Scrabster if I remember right ,pictures in the paper at the time show my father climbing the rungs of the ladder and her being under water if you go onto trwler pictures following the link in my sig contact the member williemin and he should be able to fill you in 
Willie
As she was when floating http://www.mcaorals.co.uk/Photos/Fraserburgh Boats/Use/101 - 150/FR-107-Nazeal.jpg the owner of that site has a slight typo in her name


----------



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

*Hazael III*

Heres another fine photograph of the Hazael III in her heyday in Lerwick harbour (courtesy of Shetland Museum & Archives - again!)

When I was a young teenager, in the early sixties, my father and brother and I used to explore some of the coves on the south mainland of Shetland in our 18ft Shetland model boat, and, on one occasion we found a plastic herring buoy, in good condition, with the number FR107 painted on it, in an inlet inaccessible from land because of the surrounding cliffs. I took the buoy to LHD, the fishing agents, in Lerwick, and got my 7/6d (37.5p!) for it. That was useful pocket-money in those days.

Aaah! The memories!

www.tait-gallery.co.uk


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

She was run down by the Chance II outside Scrabster but made it into Scrabster where she sank ,the old man thinks she was refloated and repaired and sold to the Isle of Man as a ferry or pilot vessel
She was built by Cocky Nobles in Fraserburgh


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

It was the Gleaners 11 Wullie !!


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

*Hazeal III*

Thanks for the info on Hazael III. The Gleaner II was in the Isle of Man following conversion.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Was she back to her original name Mike?she was in Southern Ireland under the name Boy Stephen or Steven


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

Hazael III at pierside poor quality scan after sinking taken from Press and Jornal I think


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

That same photo used to be in the mission here at Scrabster,mind askin the mannie about it a couple o' years ago but he could'nt find it.


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

There was another cutting as well ,shows the old fella scrambling up the the ladder as the boat goes under ,,he must have been a bit of a jonah two boats he was aboard sunk up on the north coast Wully


----------

